# Whats Annoyed You The Most On Ahb?



## clean brewer (27/10/08)

I have just experienced the most annoying thing that just shits me right off..

Someone put a call out for something on here that they wanted, I put my hand up and said, hey, Ive got that many and I'll do them for this much.. Cool they replied and made a plan of coming to collect them at some specific time, they were busy for that time and suggested they would come down and get them the following week, PM was sent just to confirm with them if they were coming, NO REPLY.. :huh: They had been on AHB after the PM was sent so the PM would have popped up on the screen once they logged on, sent another PM just saying "It doesnt matter if you dont want them anymore, just let me know whats happening", still NO REPLY.. :angry: And they have been on AHB after that message was sent, so just f--king rude as far as im concerned.

Maybe its just the Newbie dreamers out there........ :blink: 

If the person in relation to this reads this, at least youll see that its only polite to respond to people sending PM's that are only here trying to help you... <_< 

Cheers


----------



## notung (27/10/08)

clean brewer said:


> I have just experienced the most annoying thing that just shits me right off..
> 
> Someone put a call out for something on here that they wanted, I put my hand up and said, hey, Ive got that many and I'll do them for this much.. Cool they replied and made a plan of coming to collect them at some specific time, they were busy for that time and suggested they would come down and get them the following week, PM was sent just to confirm with them if they were coming, NO REPLY.. :huh: They had been on AHB after the PM was sent so the PM would have popped up on the screen once they logged on, sent another PM just saying "It doesnt matter if you dont want them anymore, just let me know whats happening", still NO REPLY.. :angry: And they have been on AHB after that message was sent, so just f--king rude as far as im concerned.
> 
> ...



My biggest complaint about the forum is more 'back to basic'. I think the search function is annoying. It seems like you have no hope of finding anything by just typing in keywords, and really have to specify a 'topic titles only' search or whatever. I think that option should be the default. Anyone agree?


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/10/08)

This has been gone over and over- use the google search function, it is far better. Additionally, if you use quotation marks or check 'show results as threads' it's very easy.


----------



## mika (27/10/08)

Threads like this <_<


----------



## MonkeyMagic (27/10/08)

not everyone is a saint, no point ranting...just build a bridge.
If he can't dignify a response then hes not worth your time.


----------



## Carbonator (27/10/08)

clean brewer said:


> its only polite to respond to people sending PM's that are only here trying to help you... <_<



I'm with you on that.  

I think your "Customer Service" has far exceeded the customer's expectations.

I hate it when people ask questions, you give an answer and you never hear from them again. Happens a lot on forums and I also relate it to the "anonymity" of the internet!

Anyway, keep up the good work guys, because there is people out there that do appreciate the help!


----------



## clean brewer (27/10/08)

mika said:


> Threads like this <_<



:blink: 




MonkeyMagic said:


> not everyone is a saint, no point ranting...just build a bridge.
> If he can't dignify a response then hes not worth your time.




:icon_cheers: 




Carbonator said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> I think your "Customer Service" has far exceeded the customer's expectations.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate...


----------



## Cocko (27/10/08)

Hey Mate,

Totally agree with Carbonator. I think all the positive members outweigh the negligent by far!! So I would say don't let it get to you, you tried and 'they' failed!!

I picked up a free fridge today thanks to a member of this forum just being out right nice.... awesome.

Again I am with Carbonator, thanks to all that make this one of the best forums on the web! :icon_cheers: 


BTW: The thing that annoys me most is logging on the next day and reading posts I have made that make no sense... :icon_drunk: Oh well, If you can't get a little sloppy on a beer forum where can you!!

Cheers again and don't let one bad experience hold you back from a possible lot of positive ones....


Cocko.


----------



## Sammus (27/10/08)

lol you should try being an ebay seller. Then you have to pay $5 or $10 in fees. If you're lucky you get a message saying "oh i decided I didn't want it after all". Heh can't even give - feedback anymore...


----------



## Insight (27/10/08)

I've sold two things through AHB and had 6 "buyers". Four of them were the "yeah, can't wait mate, dead set keen but can ya wait tilll I get paid next week?" kind that didn't respond to follow up PMs/emails. Circumstances change, cars need fixing, women find out how much you're spending, children need new shoes, dogs eat wallets, you get lost off the coast of Bermuda, your beer makes your pee burn, etc. But yes - it seems common courtesy to let someone know where they stand.

Cest la vie :icon_cheers:


----------



## recharge (27/10/08)

I hate not being on for a while and finding out you missed a Brew Day

Rich :beerbang:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/10/08)

Maybe the mods could do a little more moderating??

BYB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Maybe the mods could do a little more moderating??
> 
> BYB


+1 , Oh thats right. thats shits me when people just add plus one. :lol: 
BYB, how did you go getting back home,good to meet you.
GB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> +1 , Oh thats right. thats shits me when people just add plus one. :lol:
> BYB, how did you go getting back home,good to meet you.
> GB




:icon_offtopic: Have only just woken up...

BYB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: Have only just woken up...
> 
> BYB


Sleeping beauty just waiting for a kiss of beer? Just caught up with some of the locals and I am feeling a little bit.................. sleepy.I am just waiting for the right time to open that Barley wine. :icon_drool2: 
GB


----------



## joecast (28/10/08)

posts in the wrong forum section. seriously. sometimes it seems like people are afraid to post outside the all grain section. 

ahh, got that off my chest. its early, cant help being grumpy. :angry:


----------



## paul (28/10/08)

People who havent done a search before posting a question. eg how to gas a keg.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/10/08)

paul said:


> People who havent done a search before posting a question. eg how to gas a keg.




Yes that one is a classic nomination, how to gas a keg. But on another note, the search for new members and even seasoned is at times not that easy. If I can find something and I know there is a particular post floating around I will post a question like, "Where is a thread on ..............."

BYB


----------



## gibbocore (28/10/08)

i think everyone needs to relax


----------



## Barramundi (28/10/08)

could be onta somethin there gibbo..


----------



## fergi (28/10/08)

yes well looks like were getting the same old "HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE DONT USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION FIRST" well i personally dont give a shit if you hate it ,because like a lot of brewers here ,we cant find definitive answers after searching and there are a lot of new brewers who have joined this forum after the original posts on a subject has been posted ,and they quite often have a new or better way of doing something and if we didnt ask the same old questions over and over we would all be doing the same old thing without trying new ideas ,i thought that was what home brewing was all about,trying different ways ,if that was also the case of not asking then i guess we would all be doing k&k with a kilo of sugar and soon be turned off drinking the crap beer,it also keeps you in touch with a personal side of this forum by communicating with someone. anyway sorry for the ranting but i also have just got up so probably grumpy as well
cheers
fergi


----------



## kevo (28/10/08)

Agree Fergi.

It's interesting how some members will complain there is nothing brewing related to discuss and that the forum is going downhill, but at the same time new members and beginners are told to use the search function rather than have their legitimate questions answered.

New brewers need clear advice and seriously, I have a bit of an idea about what I'm doing and I often find the search function difficult to use and specific info difficult to track down.

Kev


----------



## Barramundi (28/10/08)

ive searched using the same keywords on different occasions and got different results , so what if a questions already been answered does it hurt to answer again for the sake of helping out a new brewer ?? 

lets get this forum back on track and let the bitchy threads lapse and go back to being a helpful community of brewers willing to assist others in their quest to make quality beers for themselves and others ..


----------



## Pollux (28/10/08)

The other problem with the "Do a search newbie" mentality is that over time these will start showing up in the search results....

End result will be along the lines of 

1. New member asks question
2. Is told to "use the search function"
3. New member actually manages to use the search function efficiently only to find that the first 15 results are threads where someone has asked a question, and then been told to do a search....

In reality, if you must reply to a new members question, perhaps provide a link to a useful thread of days gone by that will provide them with an answer....


----------



## reviled (28/10/08)

Feel the love guys! Come on now, oh, and have another beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## reg (28/10/08)

The one and only thing that annoys me on here is when threads get a little personal.

Other than that I think the site is fantastic and a great source of information for brewers of all levels.
I would never of made the transition to AG brewing if it were not for this site.
It has also put me in contact with an old school mate, gday Barra.

Positives far out weigh the negatives, thanks for all contributions to a great site!!

REG


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

Does this put anyone in mind of anything :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## BennyBrewster (28/10/08)

People regurgitating information as fact just because they have read it somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Fents (28/10/08)

BennyBrewster said:


> People regurgitating information as fact just because they have read it somewhere on the internet.



guilty as charged although i try and regurgitate things i've learnt from books and not from the net too much.

i would hope ppl like you though would pipe up when ppl like me are wrong and explain the right way and why....


----------



## barfridge (28/10/08)

PP


----------



## brettprevans (28/10/08)

as for the guy not pm back. his inbvox could be full and thus not able to receive any more messages.

more moderating. hell no. topics been covered to death elsewhere on ahb (almost as much as chill v no chill)

search function is heaps better than other sites. use google, " " marks etc to enhance your search.



barfridge said:


> PP


 :lol: :lol: :lol:  I love PP posts.

I recon AHB is the best site ive been a member of. cant really fault it.


----------



## Carbonator (28/10/08)

So it appears "this site" could be it's own worst enemy.

1 - All forums like this are a huge knowledge base!
2 - There is dozens or even hundreds of threads probably containing the info a searcher requires!
3 - There is probably even thousands of threads containing the key words without the answers on the subject the searcher is inquiring about!
4 - Not sure about this forum, but every new thread costs money or reduce the remaining allocated bandwidth, possibly causing the site to stop working before the end of a month! (_This is why Admin can get narky about multiple threads on the one subject!_)
5 - Admin may not be pruning the excess threads, either from lack of time, not wanting to or unaware of every new post! (I know how time consuming it is to manage so much data on a huge site like this, so don't get offended. I just keep buying new HDDs for my PC instead of organising and deleting stuff.)
6 - Site users are not selecting their KEY search words well enough, therefor, many more results are displayed. 

It could be possible to to shift this whole forum to another folder and have a link to it so searchers can find old info, then start this all the categories again empty and then Admin may be able to prune as it goes.

If that's not going to happen, then perhaps the search feature could be altered to display the results of threads that only contain all search words if not already the case.

After all that, it's probably a waste of time complaining because it is the way it is and to fix it is not easy or even possible. Just live with it and use the site to help yourself or others, because that's what forums are intended for!


----------



## white.grant (28/10/08)

I think the economic news recently is really eating at everyone's sense of humour and sense of perspective.  

Sometimes you have to work at being optimistic and threads like this really don't help. I'm going to start another, called "What I like most about AHB", and then, cause I'm working from home today, I'm going to go and brew a Northern English Brown Ale with a bit of Maris Otter, some crystal and a couple of additions of EKG.  

cheers(up)

grant


----------



## PostModern (28/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Maybe the mods could do a little more moderating??
> 
> BYB



The mods do a little moderating as possible because when we moderate more, the whingers come out of the woodwork. "Oh you deleted my post, it was just a LOL" or "that bloke deserved the abuse" etc.

We're all adults here, you don't need people stifling conversations too much. Most of my modding activity is moving threads to the right forum. If I see another "What's a good lager kit?" thread in Gear and Equipment, expect a PM!  

Bah, less moderation is good. I'm on a few other forums where it's a surprise to find a thread without at least one deleted post. This place is like a breath of fresh air and bastion of free speech in comparison.


----------



## therook (28/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> ive searched using the same keywords on different occasions and got different results , so what if a questions already been answered does it hurt to answer again for the sake of helping out a new brewer ??
> 
> lets get this forum back on track and let the bitchy threads lapse and go back to being a helpful community of brewers willing to assist others in their quest to make quality beers for themselves and others ..




I'm with you Barra, it shits me when people say " Do a search " and that same person will ask a question that has been asked before.

I would think that every question beer related has been asked, therefore there is no need for anyone to post any more, just use the search function

Rook


----------



## sponge (28/10/08)

How a thread like this can start is beyond me. I have found nothing but good information on here, and met many awesome lads through AHB (even if they may be crazy enough to think of having warm beer through a beer engine on a hot day . All jokes, it was amazing!!) . Yes, you can get the annoying member who doesn't reply to something etc, but let it go as you will always come across people like 'them', or if worst comes to worst, PM a moderator about it and try and resolve it through them

All in all, AHB is amazing. It will be the reason I will fail many subjects this session at uni, and to tell you the truth... its all worth it



Sponge :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (28/10/08)

sponge said:


> crazy enough to think of having warm beer through a beer engine on a hot day



Yeah, we had to strong arm you to pour each and every one of those beers!


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

PostModern said:


> The mods do a little moderating as possible because when we moderate more, the whingers come out of the woodwork. "Oh you deleted my post, it was just a LOL" or "that bloke deserved the abuse" etc.
> 
> We're all adults here, you don't need people stifling conversations too much. Most of my modding activity is moving threads to the right forum. If I see another "What's a good lager kit?" thread in Gear and Equipment, expect a PM!
> 
> Bah, less moderation is good. I'm on a few other forums where it's a surprise to find a thread without at least one deleted post. This place is like a breath of fresh air and bastion of free speech in comparison.



And THAT is the most sensible post on the thread! :beer: 

staggalee.


----------



## Leigh (28/10/08)

The most annoying thing on most forums is the old-timers judging people, posts and threads...

The classics are coming through in a few threads on AHB with comments like "what is this forum coming to", "I just read through 2 pages of this" etc...

Don't like it, don't read it...or more appropriate to this forum RSDAHAHB (my take on RDWHAHB*)*

The fact that others are posting suggests that somebody is interested.

Rook makes a valid point. I'd take it further and suggest that very little home brew topics have not been discussed, shown or asked somewhere on this forum, so if we are all banned from these then AHB is just a social networking place


----------



## Katherine (28/10/08)

> PP



- 1

go be compost barfridge :angry:


----------



## rclemmett (28/10/08)

Katie said:


> - 1
> 
> go be compost barfridge :angry:




I don't understand? Whats PP mean?


----------



## sponge (28/10/08)

Rob2 said:


> I don't understand? Whats PP mean?



Thank god you asked it. I was too scared to


----------



## rclemmett (28/10/08)

ACRONYMS!


----------



## Katherine (28/10/08)

> I don't understand? Whats PP mean?



I think Barfly I mean Barfridge is referring to my Biab daddy Pistol Patch!


----------



## reviled (28/10/08)

Rob2 said:


> I don't understand? Whats PP mean?



Pistol Patch, and hes the man! Has helped me out, and brought BIAB to this world!!! :beerbang: For which I am more than thankfull!


----------



## Katherine (28/10/08)

He is also very generous with his time! Puts alot of thought in his posts (which seem to not exist anymore)... Luckily for me he lives just down the road...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/10/08)

reviled said:


> Pistol Patch, and hes the man! Has helped me out, and brought BIAB to this world!!! :beerbang: For which I am more than thankfull!



And emails the occasional good joke and photos (amongst the crap). Cheers PP. :beerbang:


----------



## sponge (28/10/08)

reviled said:


> Pistol Patch, and hes the man! Has helped me out, and brought BIAB to this world!!! :beerbang: For which I am more than thankfull!



So PP was referring to a member...

Well then. A little bit negative making things personal. Oh well.... as comes up again and again on AHB, each to their own...


Sponge


----------



## Adamt (28/10/08)

Hahaha... I dislike people taking sarcastic posts seriously; there's a good example here. Usually these misunderstandings end up as massive shit-fights.


----------



## raven19 (28/10/08)

The only bad thing is the addictiveness that comes with perusing the old threads picking up great hints and lots of other great info!  
Cheers!


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Hahaha... I dislike people taking sarcastic posts seriously; there's a good example here. Usually these misunderstandings end up as massive shit-fights.


But shit-fights are entertaining, surely?

staggalee.


----------



## SJW (28/10/08)

1. People that think thats its "their way, or the highway".
2. Asking dumb questions for the sake of chalking up another post, and for that matter replys for the sake of it to. I dont want to read through pages and pages of general chit chat and pleasantries, thats what the chat room is for.
3. I know its been said a million times, but if the search function was better or there was a better data base of info newbys could access std info a lot easier. ut I know its a FORUM, designed for stimulating interactive discusion.


Steve


----------



## mwd (28/10/08)

raven19 said:


> The only bad thing is the addictiveness that comes with perusing the old threads picking up great hints and lots of other great info!
> Cheers!



Then trying to remember the relevant threads when you need to go back to recheck a reference or technique.
Been going back through about 40 or so pages in K&K section.


----------



## BennyBrewster (28/10/08)

Fents said:


> guilty as charged although i try and regurgitate things i've learnt from books and not from the net too much.
> 
> i would hope ppl like you though would pipe up when ppl like me are wrong and explain the right way and why....



Your assuming I know the right way? 

Look at my post count and my registration date. I do a heap of reading and not much advice giving


----------



## wakkatoo (28/10/08)

The fact that a AHB hate thread can get to 3 pages with only 1 nights head start on a AHB love thread that is currently at one page  

There is a small majority on here that seriously need to catch up to the rest of us and do a Papazian  

A non-beer site I frequent will delete your post if you simply reply to a qn with 'use the search function'. Your post remains however if you also provide a link or two to previous threads with relevant answers.

As a relative nooby this site can on occaision come across as very negative due to a small minority. That being said, I try to avoid the crap that goes on in some threads and seek out some of the brilliant info on here. 

Guess I shouldn't have posted in here! <_<


----------



## PostModern (28/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> A non-beer site I frequent will delete your post if you simply reply to a qn with 'use the search function'. Your post remains however if you also provide a link or two to previous threads with relevant answers.



I like that idea!


----------



## Pollux (28/10/08)

My wife has a hatred of this site also, something about time consumption, and me wanting to purchase lots of shiny things........


----------



## Sammus (28/10/08)

yeah makes me spend lots of money lol...


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/08)

Pollux said:


> My wife has a hatred of this site also, something about time consumption, and me wanting to purchase lots of shiny things........


Let me guess, as she walks past the computer she mutters 'obsessed'.
Or Can you talk about anything other than your bloody beer.
Or You are not buying anymore stupid beer stuff.

Only Guessing <_<


----------



## Fermented (28/10/08)

I'm new here, so I will put on my asbestos underpants just in case. 

I can't say that I've found anything on AHB that is downright bad. Sure, there are the same problems with post-junkies with the typical "I don't know" posts to a question and the grumpy "use the search function" posts which are somewhat impolite in my opinion. Just the same issues as found on pretty much every forum I've ever participated in. 

Other than that, AHB seems to be a great mob who are experienced at various levels and for the most part really helpful to those who are undertaking the brewing knowledge and skill journey and want to interact with experienced and knowledgeable people rather than just reading static "How to" sites by one author which may or may not be correct. 

My AUD$0.02 worth.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (28/10/08)

I am annoyed by

Acronyms.
People who reply to posts telling you to use the search function.
The search function - yes I know that the google search works better.
People who dont have use tact with their replys - give the newbies like me a break, we all have to start soomewhere!
People who hack down anything but all grain.
People who correct other peoples speeling in posts.
People who reply with +1.
People who cant take a joke or dont understand sarcasim.
Excessive use of emoticons
The person who replys to this telling me that all these things have already been said and I should have read the previous replys before posting this reply. 


Yes you all know who you are.

Otherwise, a all round top site. Thats why Ive been on it just about every day since I found it.


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

+1

 

staggalee.


----------



## sponge (28/10/08)

I was waiting for that...


----------



## Greg Lawrence (28/10/08)

staggalee said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> staggalee.



Good on ya Staggalee. I knew it wouldnt take long for such a reply   

I would have added more emoticons, but it wouldnt let me. Perhaps I should do a search on how to add more. I wouldnt dare ask as I have seen someone post this (how to add more) before.


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

DWYTL.

staggalee.


----------



## MCT (28/10/08)

staggalee said:


> DWYTL.
> 
> staggalee.



^^ Yes that annoys me as well.
We are not all uber leet nerds. Write the words you lazy buggers.
kkthxbai.


----------



## Tony (28/10/08)

Gregor said:


> I am annoyed by
> 
> People who reply to posts telling you to use the search function.
> People who dont have use tact with their replys - give the newbies like me a break, we all have to start soomewhere!
> ...



Not a bad list there Gregor.......... I removed the ones that dont really wory me...... and i dont know what an acronym is  

My majoy pet hate is people who find something that doesnt work for them in their system and then proclaim to the word that "IT DOES NOT WORK", usually pushing this fine advice on newbies and learners who are easily influenced in the ways of the force!

other than that........... love it


----------



## Fermented (28/10/08)

MCT said:


> kkthxbai.



Hmmm - do I detect /b/tards on AHB? 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Then trying to remember the relevant threads when you need to go back to recheck a reference or technique.
> Been going back through about 40 or so pages in K&K section.



* Edited off-topic post: I like to copy and add the link to an "AHB links" text doc that I keep on my desktop, with an explanatory note. Very easy, even when alcohol has the better of you. Damn, I can't help myself - even on the "Annoyed" thread. :lol: 



wakkatoo said:


> <abbrev>
> There is a small majority on here that seriously need to catch up to the rest of us and do a Papazian
> 
> </abbrev>


Um, is that like a PP, or is that like "Crap or get off the crapper"? :icon_offtopic: 

I hate off-topic posts that distract and detract from the lack of love in a thread.

Apart from that, I despise "me too" posts that *do not* to the value of a thread. Not the people, just the posts.
Can they be auto-deleted and removed from a post count?

Luv, :wub: 
Les


----------



## Aaron (28/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I despise "me too" posts that *do not* to the value of a thread. Not the people, just the posts.
> Can they be auto-deleted and removed from a post count?



+1


----------



## Carbonator (28/10/08)

Acronyms = Text speak!

No excuse, "text speak" is a no-no on forums!

Why try and get past the rules by calling it "acronyms"?

I don't dislike this site, but I do HATE "text speak"!


Back to the original subject!

Was there a warning we all missed about trusting anonymous people on forums?


Just to let you all know, and the truth DOES hurt, I don't trust Text Speakers on forums!


----------



## Pumpy (28/10/08)

What annoyed me the most on AHB

'Gravel jokes' and.......

'Where's the 'Poll' comments' 

Pumpy


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

nothing or nobody annoys me on AHB.
nothing
nobody
everything is just dandy.

staggalee.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> Acronyms = Text speak!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dislike this site, but I do HATE "text speak"!


I H8 Hw lng it tks 2 rite on a keyboard wit my thumbs.


----------



## Tony (28/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I hate off-topic posts that distract and detract from the lack of love in a thread.



Like spelling corection posts............ hey Les


----------



## Peaka (28/10/08)

You know what, I have a cool time interacting with everyone on here and brewing top notch homebrews to be worried about any annoyances of this site.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/10/08)

Not speeling correctiions....
Its just "beer typing"


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/08)

Tony said:


> Like spelling correction posts............ hey Les


Tony, my use of double negatives has confused you.
BTW, I only get on my soapbox for you, you lovely (if not pretty) man. :lol: 
(edited to add emoticon for emphasis)


----------



## buttersd70 (28/10/08)

Just on the "use the search" stuff. That used to give me the right royals, but having been an addicted poster for a while now, I can kinda sorta in somome cases get how it can be annoying. 99% of the time, I;ll give the benefit of the doubt, cos the search function is a tricky one, with so many keywords being so common....

But there is the 1% that really, really annoy me. Usually in the first couple of posts by a user, where you just know, you can tell, that they haven't even tried to search. One case springs to mind.....a post about "how do you do such and such?". At the time it was posted, it was late at night, and there wasn't a lot of activity on the site. I was online, and there were 2 other threads with almost identical titles in the 'all latest threads' section on the top right (one of which i put a detailed answer in, the other I put a link to the first. There wasn't even any searching required, the answer was right in front of his face. Its the one and only time that I went off at someone about not searching.....I always try and help the newbies, but this one just really p*ssed me off.


----------



## InCider (28/10/08)

The spellng and grammer I can live with, but it's the petty negativity and sniping that make the funniest bits! :lol:


----------



## Tony (28/10/08)

Peaka said:


> You know what, I have a cool time interacting with everyone on here and brewing top notch homebrews to be worried about any annoyances of this site.



Very true but dont stress to all the new comers. Some times the annoyances are actually good friends dead set taking the piss out of each other. Takes a bit to get used to!




Les the Weizguy said:


> Tony, my use of double negatives has confused you.
> BTW, I only get on my soapbox for you, you lovely (if not pretty) man. :lol:
> (edited to add emoticon for emphasis)



Double negatives......... thats nothing. I know multiflux reverse transmodufiers!

 Awww shucks mate. If only you'd have a shave i could say the same for you.

You nit picking bastards have actually tought me a few things like firmenter is spelt with an "e" but a gull will always be a gull!

cheers


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

you can`t polish a turd :lol: {joking btw}

staggalee.


----------



## Pollux (28/10/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Let me guess, as she walks past the computer she mutters 'obsessed'.
> Or Can you talk about anything other than your bloody beer.
> Or You are not buying anymore stupid beer stuff.
> 
> Only Guessing <_<




You sure we haven't married the same woman????


----------



## Tony (28/10/08)

yeah les would be hard to pollish........... you were talking about Les wernt you stagga?


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

Tony said:


> yeah les would be hard to pollish........... you were talking about Les wernt you stagga?


I`ll tell you tomorrow  

staggalee.


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/08)

Tony said:


> <chopped>Double negatives......... thats nothing. I know multiflux reverse transmodufiers!
> 
> Awww shucks mate. If only you'd have a shave i could say the same for you.
> 
> You nit picking bastards have actually tought me a few things like firmenter is spelt with an "e" but a gull will always be a gull!</chopped>



...as a gull should be, and ever will be. Much respect to the gull! :excl: 
but f*e*rm*e*ntor has two e's and sometimes three.

I might be fully shaved at Bitter and Twisted on the weekend. See ya there, and you can give me a compliment, or a dust-up.  No Brazilians though, unlike Chloe at Young and Jacksons in Melbourne.



Tony said:


> yeah les would be hard to pollish........... you were talking about Les wernt you stagga?


See... plenty of spelling errors. All untouched. My point in quoting this is to bring up a quote from Mikey Robbins, who said that you can't polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter. Think about it. Does that make you ill?

Seems that I am the biggest annoyance to Tony on AHB, and I'm OK with that. :wacko:


----------



## staggalee (28/10/08)

:lol: 
G`nite boys.


----------



## white.grant (28/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> . All untouched. My point in quoting this is to bring up a quote from Mikey Robbins, who said that you can't polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter.



roflmfao!


----------



## Tony (28/10/08)

Or to quote Rodney Rude........... dip em in gold paint and sell em to jap tourists as nuggets :lol: 

I always loved that one

cheers


----------



## /// (28/10/08)

Yeh, that Admin PoMo - keeps on taking my racist jokes about non-meat eaters down....

Did you know PoMo has crossed the line and is now on the dark side of the Pro-Brewer Force?


----------



## wakkatoo (28/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Um, is that like a PP, or is that like "Crap or get off the crapper"? :icon_offtopic:



umm no... Just meant some of the uptight ones need to relax and have a homebrew :huh:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (29/10/08)

Pollux said:


> You sure we haven't married the same woman????




+1


----------



## Offline (29/10/08)

Tony said:


> ...
> 
> You nit picking bastards have actually tought me a few things like firmenter is spelt with an "e" but a gull will always be a gull!
> 
> cheers




i thought your unique spelling was an ingenious way of vastly improving the search function. Try typing Firmenter into the search function and see whose name pops up all over the place. 
Onya Tony for improving the search function


----------



## PostModern (29/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> Acronyms = Text speak!
> 
> No excuse, "text speak" is a no-no on forums!
> 
> ...



Acronyms are _not _text speak and it is perfectly legitimate to use acronyms on technical forums. How many times do you want to write Kit and Kilo out? Or light dry malt extract, or hot liquor tank or aussiehomebrewer. Basic English, of course should be typed, correctly spelt (sorry Tony), punctuated (apologies ///) and consist of mixed case as appropriate for the ease of reading, but there is no need to spell out common brewing terms to a brewing audience where the standard acronym is widely known.

Get with the times, buddy!


----------



## Cocko (30/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Get with the times, buddy!



IYKWIMM.

[If You Know What I Mean Mate]

My fav!

Carry on.


----------



## buttersd70 (30/10/08)

Cocko said:


> IYKWIMM.
> 
> [If You Know What I Mean Mate]
> 
> ...



Knowing you, I would have thought your fav would be DILLIGAF. :lol:


----------



## Brewtus (30/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Acronyms are _not _text speak and it is perfectly legitimate to use acronyms on technical forums. How many times do you want to write Kit and Kilo out? Or light dry malt extract, or hot liquor tank or aussiehomebrewer. Basic English, of course should be typed, correctly spelt (sorry Tony), punctuated (apologies ///) and consist of mixed case as appropriate for the ease of reading, *but there is no need to spell out common brewing terms to a brewing audience where the standard acronym is widely known.*
> 
> Get with the times, buddy!


and in the wiki/articles


----------



## Cocko (30/10/08)

Ya got me !!

Oh, you got me.... spot on!!

And I said Carry on!, not post!  

But i guess its Type - So: DITLIGAF!

All members will now carry on!


hehehe!


----------



## hoohaaman (30/10/08)

Butters  

Just joking mate,i enjoy your library of Knowledge 

Any thoughts on my recent acetobacter problem?Sure hope my scorched earth/ new chemical situation has solved it.As I have 70 lts in lager fridge and over 100 lt in ale fridge.

If these brews go south,I'm going back to vb


----------



## Carbonator (30/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Acronyms are _not _text speak and it is perfectly legitimate to use acronyms on technical forums.



Spot-on, I couldn't agree with you more.

Perhaps my original message about Acronyms = Text Speak was not delivered properly.
What I was saying is a lot of people will use Text Speak and either think it is or hope it passes as an Acronym.


----------



## Adamt (30/10/08)

How is "thx" an acronym for "thanks"? :unsure:

EDIT: <_<


----------



## bconnery (30/10/08)

Adamt said:


> How is "thx" an acronym? :unsure:



THX stands for Tomlinson Holman's eXperiment. 
THX is a trade name of a high-fidelity sound reproduction standard for movie theaters, screening rooms, home theaters, computer speakers, gaming consoles, and car audio systems. 
THX was developed by Tomlinson Holman at George Lucas's company Lucasfilm in 1983 to ensure that the soundtrack for the third Star Wars film, Return of the Jedi, would be accurately reproduced in the best venues.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Acronyms are _not _text speak and it is perfectly legitimate to use acronyms on technical forums. How many times do you want to write Kit and Kilo out? Or light dry malt extract, or hot liquor tank or aussiehomebrewer. Basic English, of course should be typed, correctly spelt (sorry Tony), punctuated (apologies ///) and consist of mixed case as appropriate for the ease of reading, but there is no need to spell out common brewing terms to a brewing audience where the standard acronym is widely known.
> 
> Get with the times, buddy!



It's _spelled,_ not spelt.


----------



## Stuster (30/10/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> It's _spelled,_ not spelt.



Either is acceptable. From Websters.

spell2 [spel] 
vt.
spelled or spelt, spelling ME spellen < OFr espeller, to explain, relate < Frank * spellōn, akin to SPELL1


----------



## PostModern (30/10/08)

Spelt is a perfectly acceptable variant in UK and Australian English. (Please refer to the Cambridge Dictionary Online) You too Sir, need to GET WITH THE TIMES.

I knew I was begging for a critical read when I took up a discussion of posting styles, but if that's the best you can do, I'm happy.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/10/08)

I stand corrected, good sir. May we enjoy hearty ales and wines, and laugh the night away.


----------



## Rod (30/10/08)

I do not have too much problem ,

but it would be nice if when people start a post they put a short sentence as the topic title 

and add more in the topic discription

The worst titles are of the sort

HELP

A NEWBIE

LIQUID YEAST

SAFLAGER 23 etc


----------



## Snow (30/10/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> It's _spelled,_ not spelt.



Spelt makes nice beer, too  

I think we should all RDWAHAHB! :lol: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> +1 , Oh thats right. thats shits me when people just add plus one. :lol:
> BYB, how did you go getting back home,good to meet you.
> GB



-1 

not me I like to use +1


----------



## PostModern (30/10/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I stand corrected, good sir. May we enjoy hearty ales and wines, and laugh the night away.



:beer: 




Rod said:


> I do not have too much problem ,
> 
> but it would be nice if when people start a post they put a short sentence as the topic title
> 
> ...



+1 for this. It's not just this forum, but many many places. Again, some forums will close threads with uninformative topics. That's overboard, imho. Best option is to just ignore such posts. It's an etiquette educational thing.


----------

